# Magazine capacity for coyote hunting



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

If you see me going like a bat out of hell on the lake and pull me over? I show you my fishing pole, I'm sure you'll let me go even though I have no trail permit. I like that you opened up the dialog. You're between a rock and a hard place. Change this stupid law. It's a money grab.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I tell you I'm fishing! Do you believe me?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

$45.00 aint bad for 1 machine, but when you buy for 3 or 4 it get's a little bit costly. We'll address this, and then go on to why fishing licences expire in March, and not on your birthday like licence plates. Wheww! lol


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

First things first....I'm sure you understand that a lot of "DNR" laws are written by the legislature. In this case, the whole snowmobile law starting with 324.82101 is in the penal code and wasn't written by the DNR. We, "the DNR", didn't write it and have no power to change it. Neither does the NRC. All changes would have to go through the state legislature and would start with a bunch of phone calls to legislators offices. The snowmobile trail permit is definitely one that raises a lot of eyebrows amongst snowmobile riders. Actually, I'm quite surprised it hasn't changed (or at least challenged) in at least the last 18 years. 

Honestly where I work in southern Michigan, I'm usually more concerned with Sno-mo violations like Helmets, speed, trespassing, and against the flow (it really does scare drivers) on the highway than I am trail permits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

2508speed said:


> We'll address this, and then go on to why fishing licences expire in March, and not on your birthday like licence plates. Wheww! lol



This one, I have no clue. My only real guess is so that they all expire on the same day, and renewals are all on the same day. For budget building, it probably makes for easier accounting. It happens to fall on the same day as the end of the second quarter of the states fiscal year.

I'll ask someone in licensing tomorrow and see if I can't get a solid answer rather than just an opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

dead short said:


> I'd tread lightly with that one.
> 
> This is what it says....
> 
> ...


Touché.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

dead short said:


> Actually I enjoy learning the in's and out's of new gray areas hunters find. I recommend to all new officers I train after the academy to at least log in every once in a while to see the kinds of questions people ask in real life. It's like playing the "what if" scenario without having to make up my own scenarios.


The Dead Short/M-S Training Academy for Graduate Studies.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

petronius said:


> The Dead Short/M-S Training Academy for Graduate Studies.



Everyone here is a professor....


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

dead short said:


> Out of curiosity, what are some other laws that concern you?


I have a question for you. A guy that was in one of my classes told me he bow hunts for deer but misses the firearm deer hunting. I learned he had a felony conviction years ago, he was honest about it. I looked up the law and from what I can determine, since it was a non-specified offense, he would have gotten his state (not Federal) gun rights back three years after he finished probation. He is worried that if stopped in the field for a license check, he could get in serious trouble from a CO or LEO. What is likely to happen?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I just bought the right magazines for my AR and was done with it. It was during the gun grab too. I haven't looked at what is available now but wished I could of found the 5 round mag instead of the two 4 round ones but that's ok, I keep the spare loaded in my pocket and have a soft elastic cartridge holder on the stock in case I take out a whole pack of coyotes, which has happened a few times.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

petronius said:


> I have a question for you. A guy that was in one of my classes told me he bow hunts for deer but misses the firearm deer hunting. I learned he had a felony conviction years ago, he was honest about it. I looked up the law and from what I can determine, since it was a non-specified offense, he would have gotten his state (not Federal) gun rights back three years after he finished probation. He is worried that if stopped in the field for a license check, he could get in serious trouble from a CO or LEO. What is likely to happen?



If it indeed was a "non-specified" felony offense, his Michigan rights would automatically be restored three years after all conditions of probation or parole have been successfully completed. He could then hunt with a muzzleloader in addition to archery equipment. Federal rights are rarely, if ever, restored. He should contact the circuit court from his conviction and get a register of actions and also keep his parole/probation discharge date info since that is when the clock starts. 

HE NEEDS TO BE VERY POSITIVE IT WAS A NON-SPECIFIED FELONY. Guessing wrong could very well be another two year felony. 

My experience......I actually contacted a hunter probably three years ago during firearm deer season in a similar situation. He immediately pulled a few tattered papers folded up in his pocket and explained a very similar situation. Based on their appearance, you could tell he had presented them many times. His information had pretty much all of the case/conviction information as well as his release from parole/probation date. He had a muzzleloader. No problems and I was very appreciative in his efforts to be up front and honest. I'm sure he was probably expecting a hassle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

dead short said:


> If it indeed was a "non-specified" felony offense, his Michigan rights would automatically be restored three years after all conditions of probation or parole have been successfully completed. He could then hunt with a muzzleloader in addition to archery equipment. Federal rights are rarely, if ever, restored. He should contact the circuit court from his conviction and get a register of actions and also keep his parole/probation discharge date info since that is when the clock starts.
> 
> HE NEEDS TO BE VERY POSITIVE IT WAS A NON-SPECIFIED FELONY. Guessing wrong could very well be another two year felony.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will ask him again for the actual conviction and look it up on the list next time I talk to him. I think he would be happy with a muzzy. A little longer season and it doesn't fall under federal law.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

petronius said:


> I will ask him again for the actual conviction


Many can be 'expunged' if he wants to go through the process?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Many can be 'expunged' if he wants to go through the process?


I'll ask him if he qualifies for that, but I doubt he has the money for a lawyer to go through the process.

I told him to move to Vermont. Generally, they do not lose their state gun rights, There is no CPL, everyone over 18 can carry open or concealed and LEO's do not enforce the federal gun laws.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

wolverines said:


> Are you allowed to carry extra ammo in a magazine that holds over 5 rounds in your pocket?


I wouldn't even want to test that.


----------



## Otsegoguy (Dec 24, 2011)

In regards to my original post, thanks for all the info. I guess I have to find 5 shot magazines that will work in AR rifle. (may not be an easy task as reviews of available ones are not great).


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Otsegoguy said:


> In regards to my original post, thanks for all the info. I guess I have to find 5 shot magazines that will work in AR rifle. (may not be an easy task as reviews of available ones are not great).



http://www.midwayusa.com/product/22...ngton-with-anti-tilt-follower-stainless-steel


----------



## buckmasterflex (Oct 18, 2014)

5 rounds is the limit for center fire, regardless of the species. The Armory in traverse city has some great quality 5 rounds mags for the AR.


----------



## mi_bassman (Jun 25, 2008)

If you use pmags, Magpul makes 5 & 10 round limiters


----------

